# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Seagate

## Pete

Seagate just filed for a $1.5 million building permit to remodel their facility in far west OKC (Reno & Morgan Road).

That is a lot of money to spend on a 18,000 square foot facility.

Hopefully this means they will be expanding their work force.

----------


## Bellaboo

At one time, they were moving their IT overseas. The last I heard, some of it was coming back. That has been a few years ago though.

----------


## stile99

Ironically, that is a recurring story.  Company moves IT overseas, it doesn't end well, they bring it back.  Wish more companies would pick up on that.

----------


## NowhereMan

Seagate never moved IT overseas, the US Business Data center is here in OKC at this same building in the photo. IT is spread all over the world for Seagate but all the main servers and business applications are hosted here in OKC. The interior renovations are sorely needed too. We are actually getting smaller cubicles but they are more modern and updated.

----------


## NowhereMan

> Ironically, that is a recurring story.  Company moves IT overseas, it doesn't end well, they bring it back.  Wish more companies would pick up on that.


Update, after a year of weathering layoffs, budget cuts, spending freezes, and all that BS, they are moving our OKC Data Center overseas. No one knows all the exact details yet, but it was decided that was the direction.
Lots of good people will be losing their jobs, terrible decision by the new CIO.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Update, after a year of weathering layoffs, budget cuts, spending freezes, and all that BS, they are moving our OKC Data Center overseas. No one knows all the exact details yet, but it was decided that was the direction.
> Lots of good people will be losing their jobs, terrible decision by the new CIO.


Not good to hear.  :Frown:   I interviewed there a while back, didn't get it, and am now glad, even though at the time I thought I did well enough to get it.

----------


## stick47

> I thought I did well enough to get it.


What is the above in reference to? I'm looking to help a young relative upgrade his career. Is there a lengthy interview? Some sort of exam? Thks

----------


## TheTravellers

> What is the above in reference to? I'm looking to help a young relative upgrade his career. Is there a lengthy interview? Some sort of exam? Thks


I interviewed for a Sr. UNIX Systems Admin job there a couple of years back, just a regular set of interviews, no test.  No idea what it's like now, though.

----------


## baralheia

Sad to hear that Seagate is slimming their workforce here yet again. My father and stepmother both worked in building 101 back when they still did manufacturing and repair here in OKC, until they were laid off around Y2K. Does this also affect the customer support staff located in OKC? If all operations in OKC cease, that will be the end of more than 50 years of operations here.

----------


## BLJR

> Update, after a year of weathering layoffs, budget cuts, spending freezes, and all that BS, they are moving our OKC Data Center overseas. No one knows all the exact details yet, but it was decided that was the direction.
> Lots of good people will be losing their jobs, terrible decision by the new CIO.


NoWhereman, I am sorry to hear that.  Being in the IT world, the demand out there is decent in OKC, and in the event you get laid off, I think and hope you find something better!!!

----------


## NowhereMan

> Sad to hear that Seagate is slimming their workforce here yet again. My father and stepmother both worked in building 101 back when they still did manufacturing and repair here in OKC, until they were laid off around Y2K. Does this also affect the customer support staff located in OKC? If all operations in OKC cease, that will be the end of more than 50 years of operations here.


No I don't think they will be affected at all, in fact I think they are actually expanding. I also think they will stay occupied in that building as its paid for. It may or may not be sold or rented partially out too, not sure really. I just know the Data Center folks are going to eventually be gone, still no official word on when could be end of year or before June 2018.

----------


## NowhereMan

> NoWhereman, I am sorry to hear that.  Being in the IT world, the demand out there is decent in OKC, and in the event you get laid off, I think and hope you find something better!!!


Thank you! I'm already looking. I feel confident I will land on my feet.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I know of two people who have been hired on at entry level positions there within the last 4 months (one as recently as 2 weeks ago) so I can't imagine they would keep hiring only to cease OKC operations.

----------


## Mike_M

There was a time that they were trying to funnel all of their open positions to OKC, but according to a few of my former colleagues, things deteriorated quickly in the last year and upper management decided to move all support and operations overseas. I'm pretty sure they own the OKC facility, so I highly doubt they let it go completely.

In a vacuum, it's a pretty good place to work. All of the people I worked with were nice. It's a really collaborative environment with small, but high functioning teams. Most of middle management was great to work with. As worn down as the outside looks, it's really not that bad inside. The cafeteria was recently renovated, and other renovations were soon to follow before layoff-palooza.

Unfortunately, as soon as the stock price is threatened, their first, second, and third strategies are to outsource everything. We'll probably see OKC start to get filled up again once their stock recovers.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Unfortunately, as soon as the stock price is threatened, their first, second, and third strategies are to outsource everything. We'll probably see OKC start to get filled up again once their stock recovers.


Yep - and that just sucks.

----------


## OU Adonis

I have been there for 8 years(non IT - on the logistics side).  My goal at this point is just to make it to 10 - then the severance package gets better.

I have heard rumors they are going to do some assembly at the OKC location so they can slap a made in USA label on drives meant for the government.  We will see.

----------


## NowhereMan

Facts are they are moving the "DATA CENTER" out of OKC, shutting down the "DATA CENTER" operations here in OKC, there are other groups in this big building, customer service and help desk etc, so yes they might be hiring "entry level" positions and probably expanding, as I've mentioned, but the "DATA CENTER" folks will all be gone by June 2018. I know as I'm on that list and will be gone in March. This is not a rumor, this is fact. The data center consists of people who know servers, virtual servers, server hardware, application support, storage, databases, etc...all to support the business. These jobs are all being moved overseas to Singapore, and we've all been given notices and will get our packages in December, some with dates ranging from Dec 8th, to March, to May to June. As of June 2018 the Oklahoma City Business Data Center will be no more. Just google Ravi Naik, see what he did to the SanDisk IT, thats exactly what he's doing here at Seagate since becoming the CIO, we've nicknamed him the "assassin"...deservedly so.

----------


## Pete

^

Really sorry you are losing your job, especially since it is being sent overseas.

How many people does Seagate employ in the Data Center here in OKC?

----------


## OU Adonis

> ^
> 
> Really sorry you are losing your job, especially since it is being sent overseas.
> 
> How many people does Seagate employ in the Data Center here in OKC?


They have been laying off quite a few IT folks before the announced shutdown.  I think there was around 150 left before this announcement.

----------


## pw405

Sorry to hear for those affected by the decisions.   So what happened to the building permit?  Did they actually upgrade anything?

----------


## OU Adonis

> Sorry to hear for those affected by the decisions.   So what happened to the building permit?  Did they actually upgrade anything?


They did do some interior updates.

And to update this thread - They are actively shopping the building but there is some environmental issues with the factory floor side of the building that has to be mitigated before it can be sold.  They are telling the employee's left that if they do sell the building they will lease a smaller space or leaseback some of the building from the new owners.

----------

